# E:p:c:



## J0hndyer (Jun 28, 2013)

As you now have to have a" Energy efficiency certificate" to sell a house in Portugal,
Does this mean you must have one at the point of advertising your property, or can you get one at the point of a sale transaction.For those who do not have the money to obtain one such as ourselves it can be a problem.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Waiting for exact confirmation from our estate agents, the law *was* seller reguired an Energy Certificate for the Escritura as part of property paperwork, if correct the change in law now requires the seller to have an Energy Certificate from December if and when they register a property for sale with a* Registered Portuguese Estate Agent*.
It's been a requirement here for renting since Jan 2009

Think Portugal has been pushed to come inline with other EU countries as this is an EU Directive, UK it's been a requirement for some time that Certificate is required prior to selling or renting


----------



## J0hndyer (Jun 28, 2013)

*E:c*

Thanks for your reply.
Does this mean that in December we need this certificate if we still have not sold. or can we still wait for a buyer.
Sorry to ask again but,we need to sell ,but are in no position to spend money on getting a certificate. we do have it for sale through registered agent.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My information says from December you will need an Energy Certificate upfront, sale or no sale as a requirement of selling property via an Registered Portuguese Estate Agent, afraid the estate agent is displaying that annoying at time Portuguese trait of not wanting to acknowledge bad news, trying to pin a definitive answer down.
The Governing body is ADENE - Agência para a Energia for licencing etc for certificates, but I can't find any information on this new law on it.

As far as I know this does not apply to unregistered agents or online property advertisers

Cost for certificate variable on m2 number of floors, valid for 10 years, average seems to be 250-300€, some agents have deals, EDP have just entered market for certificates for information 
808 53 53 53 (weekdays from 8am to 22pm) or online for a phone back,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Received a definitive answer today from estate agent
" all real estate advertised in either agencies or by private persons in internet or others, need to indicate the energy rating of the property, so it will be necessary energy certificate." 

I don't see how Portugal can police or enforce on property internet advertising sites though, but if you want to advertise with a Portuguese Agent afraid EC now a requirement when property is already or newly registered, on my suggestion my agent is now trying to get some discounted deal with the Licensed Surveyors, bit late but better late than never


----------



## J0hndyer (Jun 28, 2013)

*energy*

Thank-you for your time to find out this information.


----------

